
Quantum Theory from Five Reasonable Axioms - pmiller2
https://arxiv.org/abs/quant-ph/0101012
======
ncmncm
I recall a nudist in Portland, Oregon, from the early '90s, who had an
axiomatic basis for quantum theory. Nobody cared. It didn't produce any
results any different from any other formulation.

